# Control Another Computer to Work on It?



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi guys! Does anyone know what program to download so I can take control of another computer to work on it? I know there are programs out there but do not know what or how they work. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## manishsharmahcl (May 19, 2011)

Dear ...

You can use joinme software to control other computer...Enjoy


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you so much. Have you used this software? Both computers have to download it, correct?


----------



## manishsharmahcl (May 19, 2011)

thats right


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Here's why I am asking; I am wanting to help my brother that is in another state and makes me look like a computer genius. If he has to do anything it has to be very very easy. Put it this way, he cannot change the password on his email. How much would he have to do? I have googled it and cannot find the steps.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

TeamViewer


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks DoubleHelix. Have you used this and how much is the license fee? I am really asking what will the other computer have to do. I will handle my end but I need to know what will be expected of the other computer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use TeamViewer. It is free for non-commercial use. You install the full package or the "viewer" and the person on the other end just clicks on the downloaded "quick support module". Nothing installed. They send you the username and password and you are connected.

UltraVNC has a support package that you can customize with your own logos, etc. Also free.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I also use TeamViewer and have been very very happy with it. I work on several relatives' computers and a couple of older ladies' computers. Trust me, if some of them can get their end running, then ANYONE can.

If it is a computer you think you will have to deal with regularly, the other person can install the small "quick support module" and have a desktop icon that they then just click on to open it. Your full version will even store their computer's ID number, though they have to log you in by giving you the ID number over the phone or something. 

If you need to do a reboot, after being logged in, then TeamViewer will allow a reboot ordered from your end and then you will be logged back in when it boots up. It's very easy to use and very handy.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you so much, Elvandil and Laura. That's what I needed to know. Also, if he has a virus, which is what he is saying, will that put my computer at risk?


----------

